# CASHEW vs. PEANUT vs ALMOND BUTTER



## BigBallaGA (Nov 3, 2003)

i used to love fresh ground peanut butter, but lately i've been having allergic rashes from eating it.  i stopped for a few days and the allertic reactions went away, so now i am considering buying almond or cashew butter....


i want to know about opinions and stuff that you guys have on both,,,,

also teh nutritional value of each if anyone knows,, i've found some basic info but nothing too indepth !!

BiG


----------



## Jodi (Nov 3, 2003)

They are just as good as PB and macros are very similar.


----------



## BigBallaGA (Nov 3, 2003)

CooL,  im going to check both out and see which one i like most !


----------



## hiprowy (Nov 3, 2003)

Cashew butter is so yummy. I've been staying away from that sort of thing, trying to lose fat as I am. Is it not as bad as I thought, then?

I wonder if you will have a reaction to the other nut butters? Peanuts are supposed to be the worst.


----------



## BigBallaGA (Nov 3, 2003)

yea indeed,,, PEANUTS are veryyyy allergic even to people who are NOT allergic to mostly anything.  infact after i started eating PB i started to brake out on my face immediately, and till about 3 days ago i did not know what was causing it.  so i stopped eating the only new thing in my diet, which was PB, and my rashes went away almost completely in 3 days. 

because of this i am going to try CB  and see if that causes the same problems, if not im going to use it instead of PB

laterzz


----------



## HoldDaMayo (Nov 3, 2003)

gawd I love peanut butter... I would cry if I was allergic...


----------

